# Is TSDS still in business?



## rhoff (Mar 10, 2008)

I placed an order for the 18" Moebius Jupiter 2 fusion core lighting kit back in the begining of March, but I have not received it yet. I tried e-mailing and calling them but I can't get anyone to respond. I'm wondering what's going on and if anyone else is having the same issue?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Rick,
Henry P at TSDS passed away unexepectedly a few months ago. Not sure if anyone is picking up his business.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

veedubb67 said:


> Rick,
> Henry P at TSDS passed away unexepectedly a few months ago. Not sure if anyone is picking up his business.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Sorry to hear that. I only had a little interaction with him through email. Seemed like a nice guy with good product.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> Rick,
> Henry P at TSDS passed away unexepectedly a few months ago. Not sure if anyone is picking up his business.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


holy crap! really? Man, too many, too many, 2015 is really racking it up.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Simon Mercs posted this message on his Kit Factory Facebook page on June 20, 2014:

I wanted to make everyone be aware, that Carol Prentiss Henry Prentiss's Wife, is continuing to operate TSDSinc.com and is still filling orders. You can visit the site, and help her pay for Henry's Hospital bills. So not only do you get top quality items, it's also for a very good cause. Support her efforts during this extremely difficult time, and you have my sincere thanks for doing so.
Let's help the lady out, and do the right thing for a fallen friend....
http://www.tsdsinc.com/

Perhaps Henry's wife is experiencing health issues?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Simon posted this earlier and I found it quite touching:

It's my very sad duty to report, that Henry Prentiss, a guy whom the Modeling Community, and myself, will miss terribly, died from his many medical problems. At 8:20 pm, on June 18th, Henry passed away, and his wife Carol, has lost her Husband of 40 years. I am shocked, and saddened. It's been a rough year for many of us. Twice, I had seen the loss of a friend already, and as these things come in 3's, wondered who was next. It seems this strange truth has fulfilled itself, and death has claimed these 3, once again.

I urge you to write to Carol Prentiss, and convey your warmest condolences. As she now faces some serious financial woes, small contributions would probably be appreciated. The e mail is: ***@tristatedata.com

I had always hoped he would pull through, I never give up looking for the best outcome, even in grim situations. But that inner voice, that "feeling" you just can't shake, told me otherwise.

As this realization creeps over me, I am very numb, and probably will be in denial for some time. Just today, I had to contact Lou Dalmaso, as he is a talented graphic artist, and need some help with decals in my current project. This is something I would have commonly asked Henry to help me out with, and without fail, he would have those items to me in very little time.

Henry was extremely intelligent, and a rare sense of humor. My friend of over 10 years, and of unfailing loyalty. We developed some damn fine gadgets over the years, and he had rare connections in China, where he always seemed to have acquired the latest gizmos, before others.
He ran TSDSinc, and developed many fine decal sets, many modelers will attest to the high quality of his creations. I had the privilege of helping on the design of the UFX circuit, with him. The gadget that "does it all", for lighting a model. He later, just recently, developed the "MFX", the updated version with sound ability. At this stage, I believe I possess one of the few prototypes of this marvelous gadget. It's a shame that it now seems this device will not see further incarnations, it was pretty darned amazing.
I wish him a speedy journey to a far better place, he deserves it. Henry never liked my films, not that he didn't like the modeling content, but he felt my comedy routines were beneath me. He felt I demeaned myself, I had to often explain I enjoyed making people laugh so very much. He held me in high esteem, this seemed to bug him. But he respected my wishes, and mostly kept this criticism to himself.

Today will be a difficult one, I'm sure this sad turn of events will keep running through my head, as I work through my routine day. Which now, like you all, will not be so routine, knowing our small community has lost one of it's own.

Farewell buddy, you will be missed, but never forgotten, so it goes....


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

I purchased from them immediately after his death, and received everything I ordered in a timely manner. I have not ordered from them recently however.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Apparently,TSDS is still alive and well.


----------



## rhoff (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't know that. I'm really sorry to hear of their loss.

Thank you every one for your replies.

Rick


----------



## muldokken (Jan 5, 2010)

*Tsds*

Really sorry to hear of henerys passing but I ordered 2 items and only got one. mufx I ordered I did not receive been trying to get ahold of someone to ask about it,anyone know how to get ahold of someone there? Tried both emails and the phone number thanx in advance


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh, no! I'm sorry about Henry! I didn't learn about his passing until I read this post. he was a Facebook friend of mine, but I just thought he was one of those guys who never posts anything. 
The last time I contacted him it was to tell him how much I love his home-made decal set, which he appreciated.
R.I.P.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I just emailed them. No reply. Is the Moebius Jupiter 2 Launch Tower still available?

Doug


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry if I sound so insensitive and crass to this loss, but sometimes I think, what's the point of all this model-building and collecting--particularly for us now elder statesmen--it's all just stuff that you can't take with you and will ultimately end up in the garbage, or in a damaged heap in an estate sale.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Man...that's deep...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Proper2 said:


> Sorry if I sound so insensitive and crass to this loss, but sometimes I think, what's the point of all this model-building and collecting--particularly for us now elder statesmen--it's all just stuff that you can't take with you and will ultimately end up in the garbage, or in a damaged heap in an estate sale.


And yet, what of the pleasure derived from the work? What of the memories, the events recalled when you look at a kit, even unfinished, even if it's the Great Pile of Unbuilt? That has value. 

Meaningless? I suppose, when compared to Great Works like building a canal or a bridge or a building, compared to creating a company from scratch, compared to timeless art, planting a tree, raising children and seeing them grow to have children. 

But life is everything. the great and the small. The momentary triumph of making a difficult shot at miniature golf is no less important to your spirit than making that Big Deal that nets your company millions. 

Is building a model any more meaningless then spending weeks working in a garden only to have those flowers die when winter comes? You mow your lawn but the grass continues to grow.

Making the effort is the triumph. It lives in your soul. It raises you above the animal that lives only for the moment. 

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## arvison (Mar 14, 2002)

Steve, my name is Jim and I have been a member here for many years. I very rarely post, but, man, your comments just hit me so hard that I had to reply. Excellent words, sir. I could not agree more. Very profound and very true. Thank you for posting that reply. Life really is about the journey, not the destination.

Jim


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I hope there are still in business, I heard that his wife was running the company maybe it was too much for her. If still open, I want the Invisible Man set.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

The website is still up. Says to email them before ordering. This modeling business has become frustrating. Just finding a decent lighting system has been futile. I'm late to the party more often than not. Funding is limited. 

Sorry the guy died and all, but man...it's like being teased. Are they in business _or not?_ I'd fully understand shuttering for good, but _this?_ Sorry guys. I've been gone a few years due to medical issues myself. No rant intended.

Doug


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

arvison said:


> Steve, my name is Jim and I have been a member here for many years. I very rarely post, but, man, your comments just hit me so hard that I had to reply. Excellent words, sir. I could not agree more. Very profound and very true. Thank you for posting that reply. Life really is about the journey, not the destination.
> 
> Jim


Pleased to make your acquaintance, Jim, and I thank you! I'm sure I didn't say anything that hasn't been said before by someone smarter than me, probably in a more pithy manner as well. Just sometimes when I write the words come out just right, and it's a small satisfaction for me to think it means something to others. 

Maybe it makes up for all my other blather.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Still no reply from TSDS. The damn website is still up, merrily showcasing a dead site. I'm done with this. I might just scratch-build my launchpad...

Doug


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Radiodugger said:


> Still no reply from TSDS. The damn website is still up, merrily showcasing a dead site. I'm done with this. I might just scratch-build my launchpad...
> 
> Doug


Hi Doug,
They still are in business. I ordered a set of background films so I can make a lower deck. Took a little while to get to me about three to four weeks, but I did get what I ordered. I didn't email I just ordered from the site. Since it's a handmade piece that's probably the reason for the email inquiry. You can also call. The number is listed along with thier email address. I thought about getting the launchpad, but I decided to display it with its landing legs down.

Are you looking for a lighting kit still?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes I am. And that's good news to me...I'm finding third party photo-etch all over the place...this thing has potential! So does the Flying Sub! But yeah...I'll just call TSDS and see whuddup. 

Hey, did you know with a small modification, you can make the landing gear removable for in-flight mode?

Doug


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

I ended up buying the mobeius light kit for the J2. Really nice kit for the money. I have a photo etch set, paint masks, and a ceiling beam kit that I bought from a forum member for my build. I think you can get the ceiling beam kit on eBay. I'll see if I can dig it up later. Check out this site for more lighting and detail options. I bought the freezer tube and circuit wall enhancement. http://www.fedoratron.com


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Man. I could sink some dollars into this thing...that's the site I found too! I appreciate your help!

Doug


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

It's been a few months now, did TSDS come through for you Radiodugger?

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

No. I got the answering machine. Maybe I'll try _one_ more time...

Doug


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> Rick,
> Henry P at TSDS passed away unexepectedly a few months ago. Not sure if anyone is picking up his business.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Have the people complaining about lack of contact read the second post in this thread?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Paul, the site is still up. SOMEONE is running things! Someone is selling stuff! But they can't communicate! If they can't run things right, _shut the damn thing DOWN!_

Sorry. Don't get mad at me. I expect more, that's all. Henry is gone, RIP. But who is running things NOW? No one seems to be able to answer that. Or care...

Doug


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

His wife is running things. Don't be a jerk. Henry was a good friend.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I might be wrong, but I remember hearing that his wife was trying to sell of the remaining stock.

It could also be a zombie-site, as long as the host has been paid the site remains up and running even if there is nobody in charge of it anymore. I have seen a number of those over the years and this could be another case. If his widow does not have his passwords or proper log in information, it may be impossible for her to shut it down- those hosting sites can make it very difficult to shut down as site as long as they are paid.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Y3a said:


> His wife is running things. Don't be a jerk. Henry was a good friend.


Thank you. Did not know about his wife running it. Sorry about being a dick about it. Henry was a GOOD GUY, no doubt. Forgive me. I am finding it difficult to proceed in this hobby. Y3a, you have inspired me to go places I NEVER have gone in modelling! Your J2 landing gear operation was SPOT ON! Right down to the footpad doors!

There is still some TSDS stuff out there. I see it on the 'Bayster all the time. No worries...

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> I might be wrong, but I remember hearing that his wife was trying to sell of the remaining stock.
> 
> It could also be a zombie-site, as long as the host has been paid the site remains up and running even if there is nobody in charge of it anymore. I have seen a number of those over the years and this could be another case. If his widow does not have his passwords or proper log in information, it may be impossible for her to shut it down- those hosting sites can make it very difficult to shut down as site as long as they are paid.


Thank you Richard! I'm sure this info will be useful to anyone coming here with questions...

Doug


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

If little stuff like this get you so irritated Radio it's time to find a new hobby. No need to slam people without all the facts at your disposal. This is supposed to be a hobby. If you can't get aftermarket stuff you can still build the model and make a great display piece.


----------



## Wabuilder (Jun 16, 2016)

*I am Shocked*

I am suprised to hear about the passing of Henry, we had some dealings back when Mobeus was releasing the FV Voyager. made some decal ideas for him and he sent me back a set of proofs.I have been out ot touch since 10-14 just recently I am back online again. So my deepest belated condolences on you loss.

WaBuilder formerly AZbuilder


*Let your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Radiodugger said:


> Thank you. Did not know about his wife running it. Sorry about being a dick about it. Henry was a GOOD GUY, no doubt. Forgive me. I am finding it difficult to proceed in this hobby. Y3a, you have inspired me to go places I NEVER have gone in modelling! Your J2 landing gear operation was SPOT ON! Right down to the footpad doors!
> 
> There is still some TSDS stuff out there. I see it on the 'Bayster all the time. No worries...
> 
> Doug


After I get my TV Seaview done, I'll be doing the 18" SPFX version of the Jupiter 2 with the scrim treatment of the cockpit and landing gear lowered by a jackshaft arrangement, spinning fision core lights and the "V" style spinner in the bubble. Hull has been painted, gear has been made and painted (the aftermarket Hero style gear) and the parts needed to mount the gear and ram are built but not glued in place yet. I have the motor, threaded rod and mount point for the jackshaft, as well as the thin cables that pull the gear down and sliding the footpad doors. I'll have a lot of photos of it. YOU SHOULD ALSO STAY IN THE HOBBY. MANY OF US have a secret place where we hide our projects WE were unhappy about, so don't fret it. That reminds me, I need to get a Chaser style fusion core from TSDS for my flying Jupiter 2 project, no gear, but a spinning thing for the bubble instead of LEDs.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

scooke123 said:


> If little stuff like this get you so irritated Radio it's time to find a new hobby.


I did. I came back though. I don't give up easily. I just...take a break. Chill for a while. I think my "irritation" appeared greater than it is. Apologies.



scooke123 said:


> No need to slam people without all the facts at your disposal.


SLAM people?? Slam? Did I do that? Is _THAT_ the impression? Wow. I was frustrated at not being able to contact the folks at the site, that's all. My heart goes out to the wife. I cannot image what she went through...



scooke123 said:


> If you can't get aftermarket stuff you can still build the model and make a great display piece.


You are right about that. It's all good! 

Doug


----------

